# No Shut Off Valve in Small Bathroom???



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

Looking for some assistance here. I am about to replace my small vanity but I don't think I have any shut off valves (shown in pic). Can I just shut off the main water supply - replace the vanity and sink and everything will be the same? Any tips are appreciated aside from the question. 

Best, 
Ryan


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes. 
Shut off the Main in order to remove the Vanity and sink.

Add shutoffs to the plumbing as you replace the vanity.


----------



## rjniles2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes shut off the main water supply. While it is off remove the compression nut on the pipe coming out of the wall and install compression stops (valves, 1/2" by 3/8= compression). Get new SS flex lines.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the compression nut will screw onto the new valve and hold water pressure there is no reason to remove it.


----------



## rjniles2 (Feb 10, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the compression nut will screw onto the new valve and hold water pressure there is no reason to remove it.


Agreed. I was unclear in my response. I meant unscrew the compression nut and use it to install the compression stop.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And there is 0 reason to have used teflon tape on compression fittings like I see in that picture.
Hand tight and a 1/4 turn was all that was needed.
Only fittings that need dope or tape are tapered pipe fittings.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am a visual person, so what the others have said with a link to what you need. http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCra...let-1-4-Turn-Angle-Valve-G2CR19X-C1/202047059


----------

